
History of the browser user-agent string - yarapavan
https://webaim.org/blog/user-agent-string-history/
======
yarapavan
And then Google built Chrome, and Chrome used Webkit, and it was like Safari,
and wanted pages built for Safari, and so pretended to be Safari. And thus
Chrome used WebKit, and pretended to be Safari, and WebKit pretended to be
KHTML, and KHTML pretended to be Gecko, and all browsers pretended to be
Mozilla, and Chrome called itself Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-
US) AppleWebKit/525.13 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/0.2.149.27 Safari/525.13,
and the user agent string was a complete mess, and near useless, and everyone
pretended to be everyone else, and confusion abounded.

